# how do I charge a 19.5 v laptop from 12V supply in motorhome?



## Crystalight (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi,
As you can tell we are new to this!
This may sound a silly question but without hooking up to mains power how do I charge my Sony Vaio 19.5 v laptop which normally runs off the mains electricity supply from the 12V supply in motorhome, the charger has a three square pin type plug (supplied with charger)?
We have a solar panel which powers the TV etc and use the 12V plug in adapter thing on the dashboard to charge the phone and a small invertor which connects in the same way to charge camera batteries but have not been able to work this one out?

grateful for any help!


----------



## witzend (Nov 29, 2016)

80W LAPTOP CAR CHARGER ADAPTER 12V DELL HP LENOVO TOSHIBA SONY ACER ASUS COMPAQ | eBay I have one similar to this for my HP laptop


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi ya,
I would suggest the same way I do, as it works fine for me.
Either get one of these, (I took mine apart in order to drill extra Ventilation Holes in the casing)
Dropbox - IMAG1741.jpg

Or (& by FAR a better option in my view) get one of these,
Dropbox - IMAG1699_1.jpg

I use my Laptop EVERY day.


----------



## jeffmossy (Nov 29, 2016)

Just use a small inverter that you plug into your 12v socket then plug the laptop power adaptor into that....


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 29, 2016)

Me to for 12v to 19v unit from maplin or ebay,range from £6/9 bucks.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 29, 2016)

hairydog said:


> Needing to drill holes in the casing is the proof. That method wastes loads of power which results in heat.
> 
> Convert 12v DC to 230v AC just so you can convert it back to 19.5v DC? How daft is that?
> 
> ...



Luckily I seem to have Ample Power available to use the inverter method to charge my Laptop when Driving.
In the evening or when parking up I use my Power pack if required.
I have found that the Laptop Battery easily allows me to watch a full movie, via my External Hard drive & through Blue tooth Speaker & also gives an hr or so of computer time before I need to plug in.


----------



## reiverlad (Nov 29, 2016)

Simplest method would be to get an alternative cable that simply plugs into the 12v socket see below

Danelo Power Car Charger For Sony Vaio 90W Laptops 19.5v 4.7a


----------



## TJBi (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes, DC-to-DC is the way to go, but it might be worth considering a Sony car charger if they do one, even if more expensive.  I bought a generic one (similar in appearance to the Danelo above) in early 2014, which worked fine until May 2014, when I noticed one day that my Lenovo laptop wasn't charging.  It also became unresponsive.  A reboot sorted that out, but it still wouldn't charge, neither on 12v nor on 230v.  When I got home, I found that it would charge when in the docking station.  In the end, the motherboard had to be replaced.  I don't know whether the issue was with the generic charger, perhaps supplying too high a voltage (it was a very sunny day, so the solar panel would have been putting a high level of charge into the battery), but I haven't used it again and invested in a more expensive Lenovo charger and have not suffered a recurrence.


----------



## RogerV (Nov 29, 2016)

As others have said, get a 12v lighter socket type plug and cable. No need for stepping up and back down saving power. The leisure battery will smooth the solar panel supply.


----------



## maingate (Nov 29, 2016)

The Maplin charger also has a 5 volt USB charging point built into it.


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 29, 2016)

A 12V to 19.5V converter is the best way. However, make sure your exact model of computer is listed as compatible, as some PSUs use different tips to select different voltages, and there's NO WAY the type sold by Maplin, which can supply 19.5V and has the correct tip supplied, will work with my HP Mini netbook.
I found a compatible on ebay like this for under £10 and it's been working fine for a couple of years now.


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 29, 2016)

I got trust power converter and it come with different tips will look for link for it and they will supply you with a tip if there isn't one to fit it


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 29, 2016)

Trust.com - 70W Ultraslim laptop & phone charger for car use


----------



## Randonneur (Nov 29, 2016)

Look on Ebay for "car laptop charger". 

I got one to use with my Acer laptop. It has a multi-voltage selector switch from about 9volts up to 24volts and came with a selection of tips to fit any laptop power socket and plugs into your 12 volt cig lighter socket.

Can't remember the name of mine, ( it's in the van! ), but it works well and did'nt cost that much.

Hope this helps. :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Nov 29, 2016)

80W LAPTOP CAR CHARGER ADAPTER 12V DELL HP LENOVO TOSHIBA SONY ACER ASUS COMPAQ | eBay


----------



## El Veterano (Nov 29, 2016)

I bought a cheap 12v charger that plugs into the cig lighter socket for my laptop a couple of years ago. It got very hot and eventually melted the end of the socket, so I couldn't recommend that method. Since then I have used a small (300/600w) inverter and just charged everything through that - laptop, phones, toothbrushes the lot. But make sure you get a pure sine wave and not a modified sine wave version as modified sine wave can damage such things as Braun toothbrush chargers (I did in 2 before changing to pure sine wave). It's the easiest way to go and an inverter can do far more than just charge your laptop.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 29, 2016)

Yeah, as I posted earlier I find that using the combination of Both the Inverter & Pwr Pack methods to run all of the Different Things i use every day is FAR FAR more Practical & Versatile for my personal lifestyle. But don't deny that they arnt as efficient as a Specific Dedicated single 12v DC to ?v DC converter/charger for each item.
Just more convenient.


----------



## wildcampnewbie (Nov 29, 2016)

*£7, brilliant*



MidAgeTraveller said:


> 80W LAPTOP CAR CHARGER ADAPTER 12V DELL HP LENOVO TOSHIBA SONY ACER ASUS COMPAQ | eBay



I have used one of these to run my laptop from a 12v cig charger for the last 18 months or so, the best 7 quid I ever spent.


----------



## Geraldine (Nov 30, 2016)

Will any of the above charge a iPhone or Apple tablet ? As recently Mandies iPhone would not take a charge via adapter with USB port in the car,most strange.

Cheers.
David


----------



## Steve121 (Nov 30, 2016)

Geraldine said:


> Will any of the above charge a iPhone or Apple tablet ? As recently Mandies iPhone would not take a charge via adapter with USB port in the car,most strange.
> 
> Cheers.
> David



What's an iPhone?


----------



## carol (Nov 30, 2016)

wildcampnewbie said:


> I have used one of these to run my laptop from a 12v cig charger for the last 18 months or so, the best 7 quid I ever spent.



I notice it's not compatible with Samsung. I wonder why?


----------



## witzend (Nov 30, 2016)

witzend said:


> 80W LAPTOP CAR CHARGER ADAPTER 12V DELL HP LENOVO TOSHIBA SONY ACER ASUS COMPAQ | eBay I have one similar to this for my HP laptop



Now where have I seen this link before Yes thats it post number 3


MidAgeTraveller said:


> 80W LAPTOP CAR CHARGER ADAPTER 12V DELL HP LENOVO TOSHIBA SONY ACER ASUS COMPAQ | eBay


----------



## barryd (Nov 30, 2016)

Ive used the Maplin multi voltage charger for all our laptops for years now.  Still going strong.  I tend to try and keep the laptop fully charged as much as possible as if its fully discharged it really canes the battery charging it and running it at the same time.  Or ill charge and use it mainly in the morning in summer when there is a surplus of solar power.  For iPhones etc I just have a bank of 12v sockets and USB plug in chargers.  Apple in one of their updates craftily disabled support for third party cables!  I stopped updating mine, more hassle than its worth

The sine wave inverter recommendation is a good one.  I found out the hard way charging stuff like tooth brushes on a cheap one and it knackered them.  Its seems ok on Cameras batteries etc that have a 240c charger but Im not sure I would charge a laptop on a cheap inverter.


----------



## Geraldine (Nov 30, 2016)

Steve121 said:


> What's an iPhone?



It's that mobile phone that is the weight of a brick ?
Or did I spell it wrong ? Should it be IPhone.
Or are you responding to the fact that in posts we sometimes use that saying as our van is so basic ?

Cheers.
David


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 30, 2016)

I think he means,,,Your Posh !.
You don't drive a Hymer or work for the Government do you ?.


----------



## RogerV (Dec 1, 2016)

carol said:


> I notice it's not compatible with Samsung. I wonder why?



Each laptop is different, even from the same maker.


----------



## carol (Dec 1, 2016)

RogerV said:


> Each laptop is different, even from the same maker.



Ok, so can anyone recommend something for a Samsung netbook? Not sure what to look for. I also have an iPad which I charge via 12v but don't have a dedicated cable. Should I? I've noticed sometimes it takes ages!


----------



## RogerV (Dec 1, 2016)

carol said:


> Ok, so can anyone recommend something for a Samsung netbook? Not sure what to look for. I also have an iPad which I charge via 12v but don't have a dedicated cable. Should I? I've noticed sometimes it takes ages!



Do a search for "car charger" with the make and model of the device/s you want to charge. 

I don't use Apple kit, but I understand they have their own ways of doing things. Best to find a dedicated device if I were you.


----------



## Geraldine (Dec 1, 2016)

Geraldine said:


> It's that mobile phone that is the weight of a brick ?
> Or did I spell it wrong ? Should it be IPhone.
> Or are you responding to the fact that in posts we sometimes use that saying as our van is so basic ?
> 
> ...



Or I'm I just paranoid!
Feel a punk song coming on.
Another one for that music thread Lol


----------



## Robmac (Dec 1, 2016)

Geraldine said:


> Or I'm I just paranoid!
> Feel a punk song coming on.
> Another one for that music thread Lol



Or a bit of Ozzy David?

[video=youtube;hkXHsK4AQPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkXHsK4AQPs[/video]


----------



## carol (Dec 1, 2016)

RogerV said:


> Do a search for "car charger" with the make and model of the device/s you want to charge.
> 
> I don't use Apple kit, but I understand they have their own ways of doing things. Best to find a dedicated device if I were you.



Just done that and they're all in the £25 range apart from one from America which had £11.01 postage!


----------



## mark61 (Dec 1, 2016)

carol said:


> Just done that and they're all in the £25 range apart from one from America which had £11.01 postage!




Is this one the right connector?

Halfords Apple Car Charging Pack


----------



## carol (Dec 1, 2016)

mark61 said:


> Is this one the right connector?
> 
> Halfords Apple Car Charging Pack



Not for a Samsung netbook Mark. Keep up!


----------



## mark61 (Dec 1, 2016)

carol said:


> Not for a Samsung netbook Mark. Keep up!




You did mention your iPad takes along time to charge too.


----------



## carol (Dec 1, 2016)

hairydog said:


> Look for the label!
> 
> Your laptop's charger will have what voltage and wattage it puts out written on it. The laptop may well have the same information on it as well. You have the plug that fits into the power socket: only you can measure it.
> 
> ...



Thanks Hairydog. Sorry for asking other people on an advice forum! Not...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 1, 2016)

carol said:


> Thanks Hairydog. Sorry for asking other people on an advice forum! Not... ��[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi ya Carol.
> Hairy dog is right in what he said, but I suppose in posts it comes across a bit Blunt at times..(Or maybe he is a Grumpy old Bugger at times), his posts are often informative though.
> ...


----------



## Crystalight (Dec 1, 2016)

*Thanks to all but I am still confused*

Thanks to all of you with your suggestions to my post  "how do I charge a 19.5 v laptop from 12V supply in motorhome?"

I have looked into some of these possiblitys and it seems from reading the posts that 
1. It seems invertors plugged into the cigarette socket can be a danger and therefore probably not suitable?
2. The specific convertors sold on ebay and Amazon I had already looked into and nearly bought as they seem to be the best way to go but when I rang Sony they advised me against it :rulez:saying it was unwise but that may just be cautionary? it worried me that maybe these coverters could damage the laptop 
3 Maybe I am just being too cautious??? but I don't want to damage the laptop vs I do not want to hook up to mains all the time we are away as that defeats the point of just going and stopping where we can.

I have looked at the details on the back of my Sony Vaio Ultrabook product name SVT1311C5E and model No SVT131A11M 19.5V 2A
On the charger itself it says Sony AC adaptor 19.5V input100-240V - 1A 50/60Hz Output 19.V -2A
No where can I find out anything about Wattage? perhaps I am being dim


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 1, 2016)

19 doubles is about 40w +2ah,the cigy to 19.5 chargers are 100% ok at this very low power so no real heat to melt anything,go ahead buy one never mind what sony or however say there just covering the back.


----------



## carol (Dec 1, 2016)

hairydog said:


> I'm so sorry. I didn't realise you didn't want advice.



Now that's silly but basically you were saying work it out yourself. That's not really advice. The information you gave was obviously good but why didn't the OP get the same "advice"? Surely the point is benefitting from others' experience and not having to start from scratch with a problem?  Thanks anyway.


----------



## maingate (Dec 1, 2016)

carol said:


> Now that's silly but basically you were saying work it out yourself. That's not really advice. The information you gave was obviously good but why didn't the OP get the same "advice"? Surely the point is benefitting from others' experience and not having to start from scratch with a problem?  Thanks anyway.



If you want information without aggravation then google it ..... much safer than asking on here. :lol-061:

That is why I don't have a WC sticker in my windscreen now, it might attract the wrong (grumpy and bombastic) type of motorhomer.


----------



## reiverlad (Dec 1, 2016)

As has been said - the 19.5v & 2A output are the main points you are looking for in a car charger that is also specific with the Sony tip to fit into your laptop.

Since Sony don't make car chargers they are hardly likely to approve their use - and certainly not from a 3rd party supplier !!

I have had a look for you and have found what you are looking for

Sony Svt Series Svt Series Vaio Svt1311c5e - Finder - Power4Laptops | Power4Laptops

I hope this helps


----------



## Crystalight (Dec 1, 2016)

*Typo sorry!*



hairydog said:


> There's your answer. You need an adapter that gives 19.5v at 2A
> 
> Does the charger really say 19v or was that your typo? Most Sonys run at 19.5v. At least all the ones I've owned have done.
> 
> ...



You are right it says 19.5V!


----------



## Crystalight (Dec 1, 2016)

Great, Thank you all!

:dance:


----------



## TJBi (Dec 1, 2016)

hairydog said:


> I was not saying work it out yourself. I said that you have the information and we don't. Read what I wrote again.
> 
> You were the one who said "not sure what I look for" so I told you exactly what to look for and where.



Oui, un problème bien posé est à moitié résolu.


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 1, 2016)

Crystalight said:


> Thanks to all of you with your suggestions to my post  "how do I charge a 19.5 v laptop from 12V supply in motorhome?"
> 
> I have looked into some of these possiblitys and it seems from reading the posts that
> 1. It seems invertors plugged into the cigarette socket can be a danger and therefore probably not suitable?



I always plgged my inverter into a cig socket that was in the TV compartment of the MH and never had any overheating or any other problems with it. That has been my experience.


----------



## RogerV (Dec 3, 2016)

Here's a possibility ...

For Sony Vaio Laptop Car Charger DC Adapter 12v 65w laptop Adapter charger | eBay

I use such devices on laptops and leave them plugged in whilst driving, sometimes for hours at a time, and have never had a problem.

That's not to say the occasional duff one won't slip through but that's true of all gadgets.


----------



## pughed2 (Dec 3, 2016)

*Maplins*

Maplins usually have technical staff always available and stock numerous 12v cigarette lighter options. If not, find a different branch. One of them should do, but may take a little longer to charge, so you just charge while driving with your leisure being replenished. Beware of not to overload on the amperage or voltage, (get the tech advice), as it is fairly easy to blow the power pack fuse on the laptop.......good luck....steve Bristol


----------



## Steve121 (Dec 3, 2016)

pughed2 said:


> Maplins usually have technical staff always available and stock numerous 12v cigarette lighter options. If not, find a different branch. One of them should do, but may take a little longer to charge, so you just charge while driving with your leisure being replenished. Beware of not to overload on the amperage or voltage, (get the tech advice), as it is fairly easy to blow the power pack fuse on the laptop.......good luck....steve Bristol



There was a time, many years ago, when one could reasonably expect a specialist shop to employ specialist staff. Sadly, that's not usually the case any more. You might be lucky and find a Maplin employee who is knowledgeable, but unlikely according to my recent experiences.


----------



## RogerV (Dec 3, 2016)

Steve121 said:


> There was a time, many years ago, when one could reasonably expect a specialist shop to employ specialist staff. Sadly, that's not usually the case any more. You might be lucky and find a Maplin employee who is knowledgeable, but unlikely according to my recent experiences.



Sadly true. I've always found those in my local branch helpful and willing, but as Steve say, lacking technical know-how.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Dec 25, 2016)

I found this site very useful in sourcing the same thing for my Lenovo laptop:

The Web's Largest Supplier Of Laptop Power Adapters & Laptop Chargers | Power4Laptops

What i would like to ask though is:

I have a multitude of small devices taking as many voltages, like 9 volts 500ma.

What i would like is  a small 12 volt to various voltages (around 9 volts, ish)

Someone mentioned earlier in the thread about a Maplin one but i cant see one on their website and an ebay/google search is not really throwing anything up. maybe to how i am describing it

Anyone able to cast some light?

Many thanks


----------



## Steve121 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> I found this site very useful in sourcing the same thing for my Lenovo laptop:
> 
> The Web's Largest Supplier Of Laptop Power Adapters & Laptop Chargers | Power4Laptops
> 
> ...



Will this one do?
Regulated Car Power Adapter 1A With 6 Charging Tips


----------



## Ed on Toast (Dec 25, 2016)

Thats what i was after, perfect, thanks Steve


----------

